# My17 GT-R pics from today



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Spent the afternoon at Wessex Nissan Cribbs Causeway, took some pics so will upload a few here. Price is around 82.5k pre order for the recaro model.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

That looks a bit weird


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

...it sounded quite nice with the titanium exhaust as standard, louder at tick over, and presumably will be quite screamy on the road when the valve opens up. It now has a large silencer right across the back, with the valve on the left side (see pics) so most sound seemed to come from the left tailpipes.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

...and here's a few more random pics...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I do rather like that, much more aggressive looking


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No LIKEY the front endy.... They are running out of ideas now by the look of things, it's starting to look like a Halfords body kit jobby.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

...and a few of the interior...


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it looks like an aftermarket kit and like a Lexus designer has had a hand in it, odd angles and wrong for my liking.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

The new front bumper vents are fake, Wessex workshop looks impressive...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes it does look a bit Veilside bodykit, I think it will look better in white, for some reason it doesn't seem to suit DMG, and I didn't like the rear canards at all. Overall though looked pretty good.


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

It looks like a 370z


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That interior, it reminds me of...










Huggy Bear !!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Pig ugly.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Was suppose to be there today but couldn't make it. Had my 36 Month service there a few days ago, impressed with the service I got.

Not digging the car in this colour.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The front bumper isn't actually as nice as I thought it would be from looking at that..


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Max Power want there bodykit back


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Those wheels are from the my15/16 no?

Hideous wheels but overall looks OK


----------



## Iddy911 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Put it this way, I'm not envious. I think the centre console looks cheaper? And I miss the leather in the passenger side of the dash. 

But bet it drives well, though I'd be happy to keep in mod mine instead


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm not loving the exterior changes....looks a bit too fussy in some areas. Perhaps it'll grow on me.
Did the interior feel much better quality than the current car Trevgtr?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yuck Yuck Yuck


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> The front bumper isn't actually as nice as I thought it would be from looking at that..


Just what I thought, it may look better in a different colour. Not a fan of the tan interior either, looks like a pimp mobeal...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like a cheap bodykit.

As for the interior, the lack of continuity of colour between the black bits and red bits throughout the entire cabin is actually comical.

The interior will probably look pretty nice in black.

Carbon center is nice.

I've gone back to thinking it's a regression in style.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

If anyone remembers the 80's Knight Rider, Nissan went "Super Pursuit Mode" on the styling


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I loved it originally but not so much after seeing those pics. I was meant to go to and am grateful for them putting the day on, looked like a good day


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't like it, but I can't afford a brand new one anyway!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jonndogg said:


> Those wheels are from the my15/16 no?
> 
> Hideous wheels but overall looks OK


No, they're much better than the optional ones you're thinking of, here's a pic of the ugly ones to compare...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

HUGHS1E said:


> Put it this way, I'm not envious. I think the centre console looks cheaper? And I miss the leather in the passenger side of the dash.
> 
> But bet it drives well, though I'd be happy to keep in mod mine instead


The passenger side is still leather, plus the whole top dash is now leather. The glovebox is still that nasty rubbery stuff.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm not loving the exterior changes....looks a bit too fussy in some areas. Perhaps it'll grow on me.
> Did the interior feel much better quality than the current car Trevgtr?


Not really. I like it, but I wouldn't really say it feels better. The dipped carbon centre console is better than shiny black plastic, but why didn't they do the door handles too? 

The plastic each side and between the rear seats is still awful.

The steering wheel is worse, the black plastic at the bottom is truly awful.

The leather on top the dash is much better, but they've left the rubber glove box. 

It's okay but could easilly have been much better.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it  must be because I am 28?  

shots fired lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Trevgtr.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It looks so bad it's hurting my eyes.

Back is passable in a nismo type way but the front doesn't work.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The front end looks "messed with" like when people fit Canards onto an other wise standard looking car. Just looks like it's been changed for the sake of it. Doesn't bode well for the R36 if the angular style is their direction.

IMHO

Mook


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm, maybe it's the angles at which the pictures were taken etc, it did look better in the previous released pictures, maybe it's the colour. I think I need to see it in person.


----------



## Nelis7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I like it the more I look at it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> It looks amazing such a massive improvement! I'm just at Nissan Manchester waiting for their arrival of the MY2017! Excited!!


Massive improvement?!!!

Then again, you are 19 aren't you? :chuckle:

It's a bit F&F AKA sh*t.

Halfords would be proud.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> Everybody has different opinions mate!


Agreed but to say it's a massive improvement is to say the previous version was horrific, which it wasn't.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think the front end changes to the bumper and bonnet are acceptable but it's the family grille combined with the other changes that is just too much. The front looks just too busy, my eyes are hunting around for somewhere to rest.

It doesn't have a raw "beauty" or class to it. Previously it was beautiful in its function over form in the pursuit of aero. That was ok since the design appeared to be pure.

In removing the purity and allowing these add ons, the basic shape is no longer elegant and proud to be functionally ugly, it's now just ugly and trying too hard to promote function over form.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTR RGT said:


> I like it  must be because I am 28?
> 
> shots fired lol


I'm 28 too (for a few weeks atleast! ) and I don't like it lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

its the colour that makes it look shite :flame:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Might be a grower. At the moment it looks a bit 'pointy'.

Wheels are awful though, why the fussy thin spokes on a big chunky car?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

boosh said:


> It looks like a 370z


Yea I thought that.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks a bit "Veilside"


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it reminds me more of the original concept which I quite like.


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*Manchester*



R35addictt said:


> It looks amazing such a massive improvement! I'm just at Nissan Manchester waiting for their arrival of the MY2017! Excited!!


Let me know when the MY17 arrives at Nissan Manchester. I know its not turned up yet.......


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

that car must be doing the rounds as its in kent soon  will reserve judgement until I've seen it in the flesh


----------



## imprinted (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm torn - I quite like it, but I think I prefer the "first gen" more. Not keen on that colour of interior either IMHO


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

It does look better in the flesh, here's a few more...


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Well that front end has just helped with depreciation on the earlier models. 
Pig ugly


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Interior: yuk!
Exterior: yuk!

Nissan, wtf?


----------



## Fairyring (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm trying to like it but I think it's a step back,would of expected more.Then again the length of time it took to develope the r35 aero dynamics what can they do with the design to make it better,not much by the looks of it.I think it's a laboured attempt to make it different.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

It would be interesting to know how the drag coefficent has changed with that front end, those grills that aren't functional will cause lots of disturbed air, I reckon the old design will be much more efficient.


----------



## dav134 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking at my my10 on the drive is like seeing the girl next door who looks good with or without makeup, naturally beautiful.
Looking at the pictures of the my17 remind me of jodie marsh during the body building years, all abit much.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> It does look better in the flesh, here's a few more...


I quite like it actually, the front end needed a bit of something. I think it's why a lot of owners have an aftermarket splitter fitted. 
Would like to see it in the flesh and in white. Grey is not such a good colour for this model going by these pictures. Personally I loved the grey up to when the 2011 MY came out and then went off it.


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Added some extra buoyancy to the residules of the earlier cars.

Fake vents, horrible wheels and £83k.. Congrats to the prev gen owners lol


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolute bob


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

They've even ruined every GT-R's best feature - the unique rear lights.

Seriously, WTF is the "tit lip" all about with that?

I'm so, so, so glad I have a 62 plate GT-R.

Anyone that "upgrades" (lol) to this is a chav F&F wanna be.

Or 19 years old.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Why is it left hand drive? Have I missed sumert?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Trev said:


> They've even ruined every GT-R's best feature - the unique rear lights.
> 
> Seriously, WTF is the "tit lip" all about with that?


Well spotted, I didn't see that until you mentioned it.

Too many new surfaces and recesses for dirt to gather....As others, I'll reserve final judgement until I see it in reality, but I'm not sold on the pics so far.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

All press cars are, to fit in with the most profitable country's for automotive company's (China, USA, etc).


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

Just horrible in my opinion - and nothing to do with the fact I can't afford a new one!

Why Nissan felt the need to stick ugly exterior bits here, there and everywhere beggars believe - nothing blends in nicely at all.

It just looks wrong from every angle - tacky rather than classy.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Trev said:


> All press cars are, to fit in with the most profitable country's for automotive company's (China, USA, etc).


Fanks


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

The bottom line is, love it or loathe it, they'll almost certainly sell more of this facelift model over the next 2-3 years than if the car was left as it was.

The R35 is in its last few years of production and is difficult to sell new after all those years, new GT-R buyers have been there and done that, so the facelift may just entice a few of them back. Nissan have nothing to lose with it, fair play to them for trying I say.

Btw, they did sell 1 on the day. I'm still thinking about it, would like to see it in white first though.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I went to this and well done to Wessex for putting on a relaxed and friendly event without any emphasis on selling. When I saw the release pics I wasn't overly keen on the new front end but after seeing it in the flesh I got to admit I've warmed to it. It is really a marmite thing. Think it can be seen from one of the pics above but the mesh below the DRL's aren't active vents even though a member of staff said they offered extra cooling to the brakes  good to meet some of the other owners there. Didn't get a chance to speak to you Trev as i think you left as I was stuffing my face with free bbq lol


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Trevgtr said:


> The bottom line is, love it or loathe it, they'll almost certainly sell more of this facelift model over the next 2-3 years than if the car was left as it was.
> 
> The R35 is in its last few years of production and is difficult to sell new after all those years, new GT-R buyers have been there and done that, so the facelift may just entice a few of them back. Nissan have nothing to lose with it, fair play to them for trying I say.
> 
> Btw, they did sell 1 on the day. I'm still thinking about it, would like to see it in white first though.


I think you are right Trev , its hard to judge in pictures but looks much better in the flesh so to speak , the interior colour on this one wasnt the best to show it off either

But its a decent update and I'm sure it will attract people who otherwise were put off by either the interior or slightly dated looks


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

How any can say this is not an improvement is beyond me!!! It looks fantastic and enough to entice me back definitely 
Well done Nissan


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

r34mspec said:


> View attachment 146938
> 
> How any can say this is not an improvement is beyond me!!! It looks fantastic and enough to entice me back definitely
> Well done Nissan


I think it'll look stunning in white 

Just need to ride out the next year and shop mine in for one of these


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

r34mspec said:


> View attachment 146938
> 
> How any can say this is not an improvement is beyond me!!!


It depends.

If you like chavy, fake, Max Power Veilside style bolt on bulls*it kits, then yes, it must look good.

If you prefer smoother aerodynamic lines with actual functional aero then it will look pig ugly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it will be acceptable in white, but perhaps not with this interior.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The fact people are saying it will look okay/acceptable in certain colours says it all.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

On home turf (a racetrack):





Did it look any better when in motion?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Trev said:


> It depends.
> 
> If you like chavy, fake, Max Power Veilside style bolt on bulls*it kits, then yes, it must look good.
> 
> If you prefer smoother aerodynamic lines with actual functional aero then it will look pig ugly.


Trev you make me laugh,you want smooth aerodynamic lines and you want/have a Japanese car??
You need a reality check mate


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

It does just look like it's had an aftermarket kit stuck onto it, I'm not as impressed as I was when the pictures etc were released in the orange colour....maybe it was the colour lol.
The front end reminds me of the next gen r36.....maybe they're trying to ease us in gently!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

r34mspec said:


> Trev you make me laugh,you want smooth aerodynamic lines and you want/have a Japanese car??
> You need a reality check mate


My old R33, R32 and my R35 didn't have chunky fake stick on sh*t.

R35 has a drag of 0.26 and is one of the most aerodynamic production cars made.

What's the drag coefficient of this facelift model?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

As they say - you can't polish a turd...that interior and rear end is lovely though ;-)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

On page 1 first exterior pics I quite liked it, even the wheels. then....
The interior is 'orrible, but it's the colour more than anything else...ok, ok sure you can get another colour... then
Fake Vents W T serious F is that all about! Civic Type R-esque, that's a red card from me I'm afraid.

Shame really I still have feelings for the old girl, but as another said she's starting to look like Janice Dickinson


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

OldBob said:


> On page 1 first exterior pics I quite liked it, even the wheels. then....
> The interior is 'orrible, but it's the colour more than anything else...ok, ok sure you can get another colour... then
> Fake Vents W T serious F is that all about! Civic Type R-esque, that's a red card from me I'm afraid.
> 
> Shame really I still have feelings for the old girl, but as another said she's starting to look like Janice Dickinson


What's wrong with Janice Dickinson !!


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*MY16 & MY17*

MY16 & MY17 side by side taken today at West Way Manchester


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

That's interesting, the new one has re-adopted the mouth turned up front intake that they dropped from MY11 onwards.


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Unfortunate or amazing plate you have on your my16. What's your view ?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Trev said:


> My old R33, R32 and my R35 didn't have chunky fake stick on sh*t.
> 
> R35 has a drag of 0.26 and is one of the most aerodynamic production cars made.
> 
> What's the drag coefficient of this facelift model?


So you've gone from wanting smooth lines and elegance and you bought a gtr to now questioning Nissan on drag coefficient?? OK Trev 

The last picture of the my11 side by side has just proved what a stunner the new one is 

A load of you guys will be chopping yours in for this and lauding it at how much better it is suddenly !!!

For those that embrace change with open arms we are in for a treat with this and we know it.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

:bowdown1:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*non-believers*



Jonndogg said:


> Unfortunate or amazing plate you have on your my16. What's your view ?


The 16 plate in the picture is mine, I agree with r34mspec.

All you non-believers need to see it in the flesh before you judge. I put my order in today


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev said:


> My old R33, R32 and my R35 didn't have chunky fake stick on sh*t.
> 
> R35 has a drag of 0.26 and is one of the most aerodynamic production cars made.
> 
> What's the drag coefficient of this facelift model?


Yep no shonky bodykits on your old cars Trev :wavey:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks better in orange.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> The 16 plate in the picture is mine, I agree with r34mspec.
> 
> All you non-believers need to see it in the flesh before you judge. I put my order in today


Interesting. Why did you get the MY16, when the MY17 was just round the corner anyway?


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

When I purchased my car in March Nissan told me no major changes would be made for at least 18 month.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

numbnuts said:


> The 16 plate in the picture is mine, I agree with r34mspec.
> 
> All you non-believers need to see it in the flesh before you judge. I put my order in today


I can't imagine that the trade up cost is small!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ugly side skirts, like the back, front 50/50. front lip is nice.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

numbnuts said:


> When I purchased my car in March Nissan told me no major changes would be made for at least 18 month.


Its been well known for some time that there was going to be a facelift. Spy pictures going far back as last year. Dealers shafted you.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

The £4k jump in price will nicely slow down the depreciation of the previous models


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Richf said:


> Yep no shonky bodykits on your old cars Trev :wavey:


Correct.


----------



## MCGTRN1SMO (Jan 9, 2016)

barry P. said:


> It would be interesting to know how the drag coefficent has changed with that front end, those grills that aren't functional will cause lots of disturbed air, I reckon the old design will be much more efficient.


Tamura-San told me the front "vents" are closed to provide stability at high speeds but he added owners who want more functional cooling for track days are welcome to cut them out and put their own mesh there as there are holes behind them. He and Nakamura-San both told me the reason they went with that choice of a black vent area under the headlight was inspired by the 2005 GTR Proto just like the mouth area on this car was inspired by the 2020 Vision GT Concept. So Nakamura said was using elements of both the past and future. 

also pretty sure I remember them saying drag coefficient is unchanged. However there was a change to the crease line on the C pillar. its been softened up a little to reduce some turbulance there


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

After spending 3 years with hundreds of R35s 'not driving them' but having Rides in them for hours and spending alot of time with them at Dealers, yesterday I got to spend the full day with the MY2017 and I have to say it's the best R35 to date, you really have to see it up close to really appreciate the improvements, it's absolutely stunning and a massive improvement over the MY16 and downwards, also only 83K for the highest specification MY17 that's amazing considering the MY16 was 80K, also have different options now no more Black Edition we have Recaro Edition Prestige and Premium, I'm really impressed with this new revised R35! Here are some pictures...


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

And some more


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R35addictt said:


> After spending 3 years with hundreds of R35s 'not driving them' but having Rides in them for hours and spending alot of time with them at Dealers, yesterday I got to spend the full day with the MY2017 and I have to say it's the best R35 to date, you really have to see it up close to really appreciate the improvements, it's absolutely stunning and a massive improvement over the MY16 and downwards,


Wow, you really think so? Well, with that experience, you've convinced me!


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

Here are some different Exterior and Interior Colours....


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

And some more....


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

And some more....


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

looks like a shit GT86 from the side and from the front it looks all kinds of angular shittness and the new interior is GASH!!! gone back to the R34 style looking MFD (bleugh) and Corolla Air vents in the middle with Audi A3 controls! not a fan at all!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stevey Wonder and Ray Charles both agree it looks stunning.

Helen Keller thinks it's a massive improvement over the MY'16 <--- too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> After spending 3 years with hundreds of R35s 'not driving them' but having Rides in them for hours and spending alot of time with them at Dealers, yesterday I got to spend the full day with the MY2017 and I have to say it's the best R35 to date, you really have to see it up close to really appreciate the improvements, it's absolutely stunning and a massive improvement over the MY16 and downwards, also only 83K for the highest specification MY17 that's amazing considering the MY16 was 80K, also have different options now no more Black Edition we have Recaro Edition Prestige and Premium, I'm really impressed with this new revised R35! Here are some pictures...


Go on then, with this vast experience - what are the "massive improvements" then?


----------



## R35addictt (Mar 16, 2016)

Trev said:


> Go on then, with this vast experience - what are the "massive improvements" then?


Instead of judging a book by it's cover go and have a look at it up close then come back..


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

R35addictt said:


> Instead of judging a book by it's cover go and have a look at it up close then come back..


splendid write up on the improvements, good work  

A huge part of this car is its "cover"...... and it's ****ing 'orrible


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R35addictt said:


> Instead of judging a book by it's cover go and have a look at it up close then come back..


I'm still waiting to hear about these "improvements".

Having owned an R33, R32 and now R35 over the last 13 years I'd like to think I know what I like/dislike.


----------



## Disco1969 (Jan 30, 2016)

*My17*

I think it's an overall improvement


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league 

Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league
> 
> Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


Yep agree fully - Nissan have rested on their laurels and have made insignificant changes and charged a fortune for them and then produce the Nismo and for £130k I know where I would put my money :chuckle::runaway:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

*NSX*



Adamantium said:


> Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league
> 
> Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


If I’m ever in the market for a battery powered R8 I would consider the NSX


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league
> 
> Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


Maybe the R36 will be! 

I think if Nissan added another £50k to the asking price then we would be looking at something comparable to the Honda. 

I hope they don't take it into NSX territory though as at the moment it's great value for money.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Undoubtably the GTR is still great value given its performance but agree with what's already said the new NSX is stunning in comparison


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league
> 
> Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


Chalk and cheese though isn't it. Not really a comparison at all.
80k car vs 130k car
4 seater front engine practical car vs 2 seater rear/mid mounted engine super car wannabe. 
It amazes me that the nsx is 130k . It's a honda ffs. 
People have been whinging before the 80k gtr price was released incase it was up closer to 100k. 
GTR has always been available to the not so super rich. 
Move over to the Honda forums if you like it so much lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Undoubtably the GTR is still great value given its performance but agree with what's already said the new NSX is stunning in comparison


But equally few cars escape any criticism.

The New R35 does look a bit odd from certain angles. but overall I think they'd done a good job in freshening it up.
While the NSX is around £50,000 more and still has a generic Honda styling slapped on the front that looks a bit like a £20k Civic.

If the GT-R was now around the £130k mark I am sure it would be equally spectacular, if not better.
But I guess we'll have to wait about 3 or 4 years to find out when the R36 comes out.

With the R35 GT-R now available in three trim levels, at least there is choice.
And a marginal percentage increase over the old model.
It's still amazing value for the performance and capability, if a little old.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Just been to see new NSX. I know it's £130k but it's visually in a different league
> 
> Pics didn't do it justice, incredible in the flesh! That's how the gtr should be but it just isn't.


130k and it should be in a different league!! and it's 10 years newer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

car killer said:


> Chalk and cheese though isn't it. Not really a comparison at all.
> 80k car vs 130k car
> 4 seater front engine practical car vs 2 seater rear/mid mounted engine super car wannabe.
> It amazes me that the nsx is 130k . It's a honda ffs.
> ...


or have one of each :chuckle:

Yeah and the R35 is s Datsun LOL :runaway:

Oh and there is a £130k Datsun called the Nis - I am gonna rip you off - Mo :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Oh and there is a £130k Datsun called the Nis - I am gonna rip you off - Mo :flame::flame::flame:


Such a rip off they seem to have gone up in price since they became used cars...

Groundhog day again. Steve and the R35 Nismo.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Richard

Ah will the Honda NSX no doubt


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Saw the new GTR at a dealership yesterday..... Looks a lot better in the flesh! The blue colour is awesome in the sun. 

Im still not sure on the front bumper and the baby Nismo'y type rear bumper. New MFD and center console looked quite good, didnt get too good a look at that. Sales guy got annoying, "its a huge 570bhp"............... uuuhhhh, mine has 650 

For the 80k pricetag........... Im just not sure, if I was looking at new cars in that sort of price range, I think I would be heading over to Aston - but thats just me.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Sales guy got annoying, "its a huge 570bhp"............... uuuhhhh, mine has 650
> 
> .


 lmao, made me chuckle that!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chronos said:


> lmao, made me chuckle that!!


OMG my argument exactly we have had to put up with 8 years of "how good the "new" GTR is" and truly it isn't :flame::flame::flame:

Mine has had 600bhp and 620lbs of Toque since day one (2008) If they made a whopping power and torque adjustment (which most of us have been doing for years) and sorted out the brakes the cooling etc then I might be able to justify a bigger price tag but NOT over £75k for a Nissan :runaway::runaway:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

wait for Mazda to enter the party....... the RX-Vision looks like an absolute beauty and it's toughted at being up for grabs around the 30-40K mark, granted it won't be electric


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

wow - thats a big picture!! Looks nice though....


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I think they've gone a bit too far with the bolt on's which makes it obvious that this facelift is just to cause a distraction and buy some time till the R36 arrives. 

The big question is, have they improved the paint durability?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Wow if that's £30-£40k and it looks like that it'll fly off out the dealers:bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't get the "it's £xxx for a Nissan/Honda" mentality.

Look at the Audi R8 - which I wouldn't buy as it depreciates like a stone.

The Lexus LFA on the other hand.

When the original NSX came out it was 60/70k which was silly money for a honda then, but two thirds ferrari price. It sold and is appreciating more now.

Just because a brand makes cheaper cars doesn't mean it can't produce a halo model and sell it at an atypical price point.

Difference with the NISMO is 95% of the car is identical to the one that's half the price so it appears bad value. I wouldn't buy the Nismo for what it is but then it is holding its money meaning it's not a bad investment!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I don't get the "it's £xxx for a Nissan/Honda" mentality.
> 
> Look at the Audi R8 - which I wouldn't buy as it depreciates like a stone.
> 
> ...


While agree with that, my issue with the whole Nissan building a supercar, is the aftersales services. Most dealers are not able to handle the car and its requirements and even the HPCs dont seem capable (Audi goes into this as well). At least with something like a Ferrari, its all they deal with.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fair point but to me that's a small part of ownership and something I can put up with.

I have faith honda will be ok. At the presentation yesterday as I left they handed me a £150 bottle of Champagne!

If that's how they plan to treat customers, I can cope with it.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely, something I am happy to live with as well, I just dont use Nissan. 

Nice of them


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mazda MX-5 RF - Coming Soon

This one LOL


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

Trevgtr said:


> Spent the afternoon at Wessex Nissan Cribbs Causeway, took some pics so will upload a few here. Price is around 82.5k pre order for the recaro model.


front parking sensors are now an option?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my god, what did they do ?! ?!?!?!


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

wez_p said:


> front parking sensors are now an option?



Front & rear parking sensors are now standard on 2017


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Mazda MX-5 RF - Coming Soon
> 
> This one LOL


Check your glasses, RX not RF :runaway:

But I also like the RF opcorn:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

numbnuts said:


> Front & rear parking sensors are now standard on 2017


Now that is a good thing! about bloody time.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

numbnuts said:


> Front & rear parking sensors are now standard on 2017


LOL LOL LOL had front and rear parking sensors since day one (2008) as well :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Wow, Nissan you impress me 

Graham I was taking the P*ss LOL :wavey:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Why do you need them on the front? You've got eyes and a windscreen!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stealth69 said:


> Why do you need them on the front? You've got eyes and a windscreen!!


Why not and have your ever let your missus drive your GTR ??? :runaway:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> OMG my argument exactly we have had to put up with 8 years of "how good the "new" GTR is" and truly it isn't :flame::flame::flame:
> 
> Mine has had 600bhp and 620lbs of Toque since day one (2008) If they made a whopping power and torque adjustment (which most of us have been doing for years) and sorted out the brakes the cooling etc then I might be able to justify a bigger price tag but NOT over £75k for a Nissan :runaway::runaway:


But cars are not judged only on power output.
If they were you wouldn't have bought that odd looking old NSX Steve.

The MY11, 14 and the new 17 are all far better in other ways than the 2008 model.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Steve said:


> Why not and have your ever let your missus drive your GTR ??? :runaway:


Only once........ That was traumatising enough


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> Only once........ That was traumatising enough


Mel takes mine out on track.................... albeit a little slowly


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

grahamc said:


> Mel takes mine out on track.................... albeit a little slowly


You my friend have nerves of steel!!!!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Stealth69 said:


> You my friend have nerves of steel!!!!!


I have been out with her driving and me in the passenger seat on track.... fair bit quicker than when she was with Paul, wasnt too bad


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

CT17 said:


> But cars are not judged only on power output.
> If they were you wouldn't have bought that odd looking old NSX Steve.
> 
> The MY11, 14 and the new 17 are all far better in other ways than the 2008 model.


Hence did anti roll bars and other Tweaks all of which a certain Mr L is more than obliging to do to make YOUR car a lot better than a Nissan after thought :runaway:

Don't get me wrong and as you will know I supported the Nissan Brand for over errr a lot of (since the DATSUN 240Z) years and have had many of their performance models - I just don't like having my pants pulled down, then bent over and shafted by price increases for something that can be done elsewhere and a lot cheaper :chuckle:


----------



## wez_p (Dec 21, 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Front & rear parking sensors are now standard on 2017


wonder if there'll be a dealer option to retrofit too now then


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> 130k and it should be in a different league!! and it's 10 years newer.


By the time it hits the UK the 'new' NSX may well actually be 10 years old!


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hence did anti roll bars and other Tweaks all of which a certain Mr L is more than obliging to do to make YOUR car a lot better than a Nissan after thought :runaway:
> 
> Don't get me wrong and as you will know I supported the Nissan Brand for over errr a lot of (since the DATSUN 240Z) years and have had many of their performance models - I just don't like having my pants pulled down, then bent over and shafted by price increases for something that can be done elsewhere and a lot cheaper :chuckle:


So let me get this straight in your view the gtr should have become obsolete by 2009 as there would be no point in producing another model because an independent tuner can do better than nissan so evolving the gtr is pointless?? and if they did evolve it as in reworked it made incrementally more powerful each time,restyle the interior and exterior with some better quality materials they should do this for the same price as the original mk1 was? OK Steve you sound like a right sensible and balanced chap.
Porsche should of stopped making the turbo back in 1974 and buyers should of just used a tuner since then because there would be no point in porsche bringing out another turbo that a tuner can equal?? Or a 2016 turbo should be like 50k! OK Steve


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Not sure that's what he is saying, I think he might just be pointing out that the changes in these models isn't big enough to A: warrant the price hike and B: isn't any better than a tuner can do with an early car

Your point of the Porsche is null and void as nearly every iteration has had a huge change to it, there is a massive change between the 74 911 and the modern 991 911!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> Mazda MX-5 RF - Coming Soon
> 
> This one LOL


Might be good if they actually put an engine in it lol


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

"... I just don't like having my pants pulled down, then bent over and shafted.. "

Blimey I willingly paid extra for that


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve has been consistent actually (even if outspoken). If the changes introduced into the GTR were significant enough then it might be worth a price hike is the point I think.

As others say the move from 10 to 11 was significant handling wise and overall revision appearance wise (You could get equal if not better handling for Mr L though) - price uppage - 10K? this imo was a break point at which the up version was worth considering, I like many who had a 10 went for a Mr L solution instead never wanting to pay the difference. (although some made a sport of it lol)

13,14 and 15 "improvements" - meh again Mr L could muller the improvements for far less, and the focus was softening the car somewhat.
Now adding a Mr L to those models made a significant lift overall to the modded 08,09s decreasingly through to the 11s. Evident by Adam, et al having monsters.
The Nismo is an interesting introduction, but I also believe it's not enough of a draw to warrant the price hike - maybe except for novelty and rareness value - They do a great job at actually grining out the laptimes I must say, but in fairness a well modded late model would probalby do as good (but wouldn't necessarily retain the price of the rarer Nismo unit).
I quite like the "final" cosmetics etc in some respects - but its a shame they didn't max out the performance someway thogujh as they are always on a hiding to nothing competing interiors and perceived Q finish vs the pork, Audi etc. It does smack a bit of Rocky 6.

Anyway here endeth my personal opinion.


One thing that stands out for me re GTR is the forum btw


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not liking the new look. And it costs £11K more than I paid for my MY11. Using man maths, I can honestly say I've been able to spend £11K on mods free of charge


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm not liking the new look. And it costs £11K more than I paid for my MY11. Using man maths, I can honestly say I've been able to spend £11K on mods free of charge


Man math - the only exact science


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Steve has been consistent actually (even if outspoken). If the changes introduced into the GTR were significant enough then it might be worth a price hike is the point I think.


I like to think of it like this, if you had a 2 model line up:
1. 2009 UK spec but brand new just made on a 16 plate £52k
2. 2017 UK spec brand new made at the same time as the above on a 16 plate £82k

Which one would you choose?

I acknowledging the interior as much improved compared to the 2009 cars with regards to the quality of the materials used, the price of these materials is no where close to the price hike.

- The engine is fundamentally the same
- The gearbox is fundamentally the same
- The suspension is mildly tweaked, nothing you cannot retrofit
- the exterior styling is subjective and certainly does not add anything to the driving dynamics that you could perceive.

Had they added, for example, some kind of higher output model (650-700bhp) and ceramic brakes, perhaps some weight reduction then I can see the price justification.

As it stands, its not 'worth' £30k more than when it was launched.

It was launched too cheap imho, and the above is a bit of a silly argument because it's not an option.

The real kicker is a nice 2009 will still set you back £40k!!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, the fact that 09 models are still between 35-40k means demand is still very strong, that's amazingly little depreciation over 7 years! The launch price was definitely too cheap, I don't blame Nissan for correcting that, new models are priced competitively IMO.

It's all so easy to say tuners can give you a better car cheaper than buying new, but it could also be said that without Nissan the tuners wouldn't even have a car to be working with.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

borat52 said:


> I like to think of it like this, if you had a 2 model line up:
> 1. 2009 UK spec but brand new just made on a 16 plate £52k
> 2. 2017 UK spec brand new made at the same time as the above on a 16 plate £82k
> 
> Which one would you choose?


I think there are three other things to consider. The first of which you touched on.

1. In 2009 the MY09 was underpriced, hence the big price increase from 2009 to 2010 and then 2010 to 2011. Nissan dropped a clanger and sold it too cheap to make sure people bought them.
2. Inflation and rising costs. How many cars cost the same after seven years?
3. It is a far better car to drive. Yes suspension can be improved with the Litcho kit but you won't get much change out of £5,000 fitted...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I like it - but only in orange - and it would have to have a black interior, or Recaro. If I've got the money next year, I'll be having one


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

borat52 said:


> I like to think of it like this, if you had a 2 model line up:
> 1. 2009 UK spec but brand new just made on a 16 plate £52k
> 2. 2017 UK spec brand new made at the same time as the above on a 16 plate £82k
> 
> ...


I would choose the 2017 model personally.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Will64 said:


> I would choose the 2017 model personally.


Same here. Although I see the point he was making.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nissan had to price it cheaply in 2009 to get people to buy it and prove their point. Once that was done they have had to increment it up to a "reasonable" market rate and even now for the performance I think it is still a bit cheaper than it out to be. What do you pay for a Porsche of equivalent performance?


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Will64 said:


> I would choose the 2017 model personally.


Here's potentially a tougher one then.

In our little hypothetical world lets wind the clock forwards 3 years to 2019.

Would you prefer:
1. A brand new 2009 spec on a '19 plate made in 2019 £52k
2. A '16 plate 15k mile 2016 car (ie 3 years old) £55k



I said back in 2007 that it was priced too low, to anyone who bought one for £52k though its quite hard to convince them of the price increase should they be considering trading for a newer one.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I think there are three other things to consider. The first of which you touched on.
> 
> 1. In 2009 the MY09 was underpriced, hence the big price increase from 2009 to 2010 and then 2010 to 2011. Nissan dropped a clanger and sold it too cheap to make sure people bought them.
> 2. Inflation and rising costs. How many cars cost the same after seven years?
> 3. It is a far better car to drive. Yes suspension can be improved with the Litcho kit but you won't get much change out of £5,000 fitted...


I think that is the fundamental piece that everyone seems to missing.... the MY09 was underpriced. The other thing to keep in mind, is that before the GTR, there was no real performance car that was that good out of the box. 

For me, I will be waiting for the R36.... my R35 is almost where I want it, a few more changes this year and then I will be done  famous last words :runaway:

And I dont think there is much point in Nissan chasing bigger numbers with the next GTR, at 650bhp mine is too much for the road, but the car is heavy for the track. So making the new one 700-750bhp would be pointless in my mind. 

Will be interesting to see what they come out with though opcorn:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

grahamc said:


> And I dont think there is much point in Nissan chasing bigger numbers with the next GTR, at 650bhp mine is too much for the road, but the car is heavy for the track. So making the new one 700-750bhp would be pointless in my mind.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they come out with though opcorn:


I'd personally like to see a significant weight reduction. If they could get something like the R35 drive train into a car under 1400kg with a posh interior then I'd be willing to pay over £100k for it.

I fear we are going to see a fat hybrid with a nice interior, sold on the reputation of the R35 with no appreciable performance improvement.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

borat52 said:


> Here's potentially a tougher one then.
> 
> In our little hypothetical world lets wind the clock forwards 3 years to 2019.
> 
> ...


I would choose the 2009 spec


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> I'd personally like to see a significant weight reduction. If they could get something like the R35 drive train into a car under 1400kg with a posh interior then I'd be willing to pay over £100k for it.
> 
> I fear we are going to see a fat hybrid with a nice interior, sold on the reputation of the R35 with no appreciable performance improvement.


Given the weight of the much smaller two seater NSX, I think you might be right about the weight, am not sure about the performance improvement.

We are at the limit of physics. How much faster can cars accelerate now?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

borat52 said:


> Had they added, for example, some kind of higher output model (650-700bhp) and ceramic brakes, perhaps some weight reduction then I can see the price justification.
> As it stands, its not 'worth' £30k more than when it was launched.
> It was launched too cheap imho, and the above is a bit of a silly argument because it's not an option.
> !





borat52 said:


> I fear we are going to see a fat hybrid with a nice interior, sold on the reputation of the R35 with no appreciable performance improvement.





Adamantium said:


> Given the weight of the much smaller two seater NSX, I think you might be right about the weight, am not sure about the performance improvement.
> We are at the limit of physics. How much faster can cars accelerate ow?



*"Anyone who tells me a good car is one that is light, with high power to weight ratio is an amateur!" -* *Kazutoshi Mizuno*


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

they Va Va Voom'ed it.....


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> *"Anyone who tells me a good car is one that is light, with high power to weight ratio is an amateur!" -* *Kazutoshi Mizuno*


He must have bought shares in Shell/Brembo/Michelin/Pentosin before he wrote that!


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

Got my order in for the 2017 in Katsura Orange with Recaro seats. Pick up September


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


> *"Anyone who tells me a good car is one that is light, with high power to weight ratio is an amateur!" -* *Kazutoshi Mizuno*


I'm so sick of this being misinterpreted.

Read the actual works that Mizuno said.

Anyone who thinks a car is good if it is light with a high power to weight ratio is an amateur.

This statement says a few things and asks a question.

1. A car doesn't have to be light with a high power to weight ratio to be good.
2. A car that is light with a high power to weight ratio isn't necessarily a good car.
3. What does he mean by "good"?

The key point I take from all the above is that regardless of what he thinks, all else being equal I would prefer a lighter car.

I think the point he was trying to make is that you can still achieve "good" in spite of weight and lower PWR. That doesn't mean you should aim for those things.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

All I take from his statement is "yes we have made a heavy bulky old girl but she will Outperform your skinny girls"

And she bloody does, it's like watching Adel beat Ennis in a 100m sprint


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I personally like the MY17 with a few reservations. The front may have to grow on me and the rear is OK, but why when they had the opportunity with the biggest change since 2008 didn't they improve the standard brakes and suspension that has been done to the majority of the last 6 or 7 years of GT-R's. 

The interior in the right colour is an improvement as are the controls, with the drivers seat marginally lower than before to allow tall people to wear crash helmets.

I believe that this will be the last iteration before the R36 and I expect there to be a two year gap between the last R35 and the launch of the R36.

As far as value is concerned, I still believe it to be incredibly competitive compared with any vehicle of similar performance and dynamics, but it would have been nice to see a more mature and purposeful front to match the rest. 

I will not be changing my current MY14 as it has taken over a year to get it how I want it, but had I not changed the MY11 (sob), I would certainly have placed an order for this new car.

I now have a M2 coming to keep the adrenalin flowing for a daily drive.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I personally like the MY17 with a few reservations. The front may have to grow on me and the rear is OK, but why when they had the opportunity with the biggest change since 2008 didn't they improve the standard brakes and suspension that has been done to the majority of the last 6 or 7 years of GT-R's.
> 
> The interior in the right colour is an improvement as are the controls, with the drivers seat marginally lower than before to allow tall people to wear crash helmets.
> 
> ...


cool.. snap Ive got an M2 coming too.. drove one yesterday as the dealer now have a demonstrator..


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Nissan Mill Hill have a MY17 on the 4th to 6th May I believe.


----------



## stachowij (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. 

I think the car looks good. If I could I would go for either gun metal or silver with black interior (prestige option)

On a more broader point; although this car will be the last big change before the R36 comes out, I take it that 2017, 2018, 2019 will have small improvements over each previous version prior to the R36 coming out? Possibly a limited edition model in 2019 perhaps?


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the DBA is a much more coherent design primarily because of the big silver ugly upside down scoop thing in the grill of the MY17. Without that I think the front bumper would actually look quite good. 

The interior however will be something I could never appreciate. It's something you expect something from a bog standard 320d. They could have either gone super minimalistic like a McLaren or very bespoke looking like something Italian but decided on a rep mobile. The new Volvo XC90 has an interior far more impressive.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for posting these pics.. looks a lot better than the pics on page 1


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Interior looks hideous apart from new centre console. 

These sytle upgrades will always be marmite, anyone who used to own Scoob / Evo will have seen updates over the years that they either loved or hated...


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

twobadmice said:


> Nissan Mill Hill have a MY17 on the 4th to 6th May I believe.


Yes, I'm going on 4th.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

twobadmice said:


> Nissan Mill Hill have a MY17 on the 4th to 6th May I believe.


I think I might venture down there.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I think I might venture down there.


Just buy something else quickly like I did and hold off for the R36. :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Just buy something else quickly like I did and hold off for the R36. :chuckle:


OR why not buy the R35 Nismo?? the used ones are holding great residuals, so you wouldn't lose any money, so win win! And they are rare as.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I like it with the exception of the front bumper which has too many crevices for dirt. As have the wheels. I'm more of a fan of fat spokes though.


----------



## mordzy (Aug 10, 2015)

Trevgtr said:


> It does look better in the flesh, here's a few more...


the corners of the body kit look truly awful...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Just buy something else quickly like I did and hold off for the R36. :chuckle:


Model 3 and NSX are both two years away.

I'd buy a tesla roadster but I only want the sport and they never come up for sale.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Model 3 and NSX are both two years away.
> 
> I'd buy a tesla roadster but I only want the sport and they never come up for sale.


There's 2 roadsters for sale on pistonheads, £49 & £59k.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

What time you guys going down to Mill Hill - maybe all go together?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> Interior looks hideous apart from new centre console.
> 
> These sytle upgrades will always be marmite, anyone who used to own Scoob / Evo will have seen updates over the years that they either loved or hated...


Interior done for the yank market as they have no taste !!! :runaway:

Still far too much money for the err "new differences" but I am glad I help the debate along - just a shame I didn't get notifications of the replies


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve said:


> Interior done for the yank market as they have no taste !!! :runaway:
> 
> Still far too much money for the err "new differences" but I am glad I help the debate along - just a shame I didn't get notifications of the replies


Are there other interior colour options?

You're not the only one to get sporadic notifications, mine are usually more than 24 hours behind.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL I didn't get any and was just see n gif there were any updates to the thread and discovered that there were another 6 pages LOL

Lets hope that even though I don't like plain black interiors - it would look a whole lot better than that puke


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

nice pics on here, Like the recaro finish 

The New GT-R, Unveiled At Nissan HQ - Speedhunters


----------



## jayjay33 (Apr 29, 2016)

*New MY17*

Just had my order number from dealer on the MY17 they are exchanging my new 16 plate to the new one on September 12th Storm white in recaro edt:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

That interior colour is a big improvement over the orange and black one seen earlier.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't see what's not to like about that to be honest. 
Maybe if Nissan had thrown another £10k at the interior it would have pleased those that so dislike it.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Will64 said:


> Can't see what's not to like about that to be honest.
> Maybe if Nissan had thrown another £10k at the interior it would have pleased those that so dislike it.


Or left it as it was.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

It's growing on me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trev said:


> Or left it as it was.


Some people weren't happy with the way it was, they thought it should be of a better quality. Some wanted it more refined and when Nissan refined it people then moan that the interior is more like Bmw or Porsche ffs. 
Personally I like it the way it was and I also like the new version, will I rush out and buy one? no! I had a new one last year and are very pleased with it, will I buy the new model? Yes hopefully in a year or so.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks better with that colour interior, not a fan of the leather on the centre of the steering wheel.

Have they upgraded the rear passenger seats and got rid of some of the plastic in the back?

Are there any power, breaks or suspension changes in the 2017?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


>


Oh my!


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Ummmmm, at first I really liked it when it was unveiled but the more I see it the more I am disliking it to be honest, it just looks too busy and the DRL's look a bit cheap. Perhaps it looks better in person so for now I will reserve judgement.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep it does look better in the flesh, the more pics I see the more I don't want one though, it looks too busy and too 90's veilside kit for me. As for Nissan's paint matching the less said the better - the white bumpers are bad enough but Jesus the bumpers on that blue one are a complete shade darker at certain angles, and that's the show car! If I was Nissan I would be embarrassed to have people walk around that and see it.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Looks better with that colour interior, not a fan of the leather on the centre of the steering wheel.
> 
> Have they upgraded the rear passenger seats and got rid of some of the plastic in the back?
> 
> Are there any power, breaks or suspension changes in the 2017?


Wait till you see the black plastic on the lower of the steering wheel then, it's like something from a kids toy!

Rear seats I think are the same, rear plastic panels are definitely the same.

Power is up to around 562 bhp (so just a boost tweek) and I think suspension and brakes are unchanged. Mind you the MY16 does drive extremely well so it will be the same.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

a few more angles, it's certainly a grower! That blue is REAL nice! and I do like those alloys to. Yum Yum.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Exterior definitely doesn't look bad apart from the pooper scooper in the grill.

Interior wise it seems like changes for the sake of it, no one can say that MFD looks "facelifted" compared to the old one. It just looks old and basic at best. The square centre vents squeezed in looks like an afterthought. 

What was exactly wrong with the button layout on the old steering wheel? The toggle switches worked really well for changing maps/boost with Ecutek. It now just looks very crammed and less intuitive to use.

They should have just worked at updating the materials and build quality with some actual improvements instead of changing things for the hell of it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

This.

What the f**k is this? Utter donkey.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmTcmz6lh00


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

matty32 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmTcmz6lh00


What a tool review.

Here are some of my favourites:

"Let's pop the bonnet" - opens the boot.

"It's got more switches, so looks less cluttered"

"The door sounds better quality" - when closing the door.

"There's not much petrol left, so let's hope we don't run out when revving it"

"The interior is a massive improvement"


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus Trev, you don't have a good word to say about anything! The guy did his best and at least it gave us a look around.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> Jesus Trev, you don't have a good word to say about anything! The guy did his best and at least it gave us a look around.


Lol, sorry 

Yes, I do seem a bit grumpy towards the so called "update" - whilst I really do think Nissan dropped the ball, I'll chill with it from now on.

I don't want to end up all bitter and twisted like Steve is with the Nismo! :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Going to pop in to Mill Hill either now or tomorrow.

It's beginning to grow on me. I like the outside, it's just the interior that I'm not so keen on, but with the recaro finish, it's not bad.

But, definitely not buying one.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Going to pop in to Mill Hill either now or tomorrow.
> 
> It's beginning to grow on me. I like the outside, it's just the interior that I'm not so keen on, but with the recaro finish, it's not bad.
> 
> But, definitely not buying one.


Looking forward to your "GTR #6 Ordered" thread later today....:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

#7 (arguably)

Does it have DAB radio? Can't find confirmation but sure that someone mentioned it in this thread.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, it has DAB.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Dont worry Adam I will make sure you choose the right colour....I want to make sure I spec my next GTR correctly! ;P


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

found some bits of info

Exhaust System
The MY17 GT-R is fitted with the Titanium exhaust that was developed for the GT-R NISMO, which saves weight. The exhaust has been redesigned and fitted with a driver-activated Open Value system which keeps the engine quiet at low speed and increases the volume of the engine when wanted. In addition, Active Sound Enhancement has also been introduced on the MY17 GT-R, which further enhances the engine's sound whilst cutting out unwanted noise. 
Interior
The entire dashboard and instrument panel are new and covered with high-quality leather. The centre dashboard layout has also been improved and simplified, reducing the number of switches from 27 in the MY16 GT-R to only 11 in the MY17 GT-R. The paddle shifts are now mounted to the new steering wheel, allowing drivers to change gears in mid-turn without having to take their hands off the wheel.

The MY17 GT-R is the most comfortable and refined GT-R yet, making the car perfect for long distance cruising as well as on-track performance. A smoother transmission, an acoustic glass windscreen and improved sound deadening materials make the cabin quieter and more refined. 
Technology
The technology suite in the car has been completely renewed. The latest generation NissanConnect satellite navigation and entertainment system has been introduced, used through a new 8-inch touchscreen monitor, enlarged from 7 inches on the previous generation GT-R. 

A new Display Command with a rotary control on the carbon-fibre centre console allows easier operation for the driver without having to reach out for the touchscreen. DAB digital radio and front and rear parking sensors are all now standard on the MY17 GT-R.


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

Performance and Handling
The MY17 GT-R's legendary 3.8-litre twin-turbo V6 now produces 570PS and 637Nm of torque, an increase of 20PS and 5Nm over the outgoing model. The improved output, which are the result of individual ignition-timing control of the cylinders and extra boost from the turbochargers, allows the new GT-R to accelerate better in the mid- to high-rev range. The MY17 GT-R's more rigid body structure results in better stability and higher overall cornering speed. 


The MY17 GT-R is available in three interior grades: Pure, Recaro and Prestige.

The entry level Pure grade features black cloth and Alcantara seats. The Recaro grade features black and red Recaro sports seats and a matching interior. The Prestige grade features a high quality leather interior and is available in four different colours: Black, Tan (new for MY17 GT-R), Ivory and Red. 

Exterior
The most striking change to the new MY17 GT-R is to the front end. The “V-motion” grille, representing one of Nissan’s latest design signatures, has been enlarged to provide better engine cooling. The front bumper and lip spoiler have also been redesigned to improve downforce.

The side sills have been widened to improve airflow around the side of the car and prevent air from being draw under the floor.

The GT-R’s hallmark four-ring rear lights remain, but are set into wider rear bodywork that not only provide a more aggressive look, but also help reduce drag while retaining the same amount of downforce to keep the car stable at high speeds.

All these exterior changes combine to produce more downforce than on the outgoing model whilst not increasing drag.

Finally, the MY17 GT-R is fitted with a brand new 20-inch Y-spoke forged aluminium wheel design.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes but does it have homelink?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone got pics of the ivory interior at all ????


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Austin said:


> Looking forward to your "GTR #6 Ordered" thread later today....:chuckle:


:chuckle: Yea me too.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Quite looking forward to cheap ish 1000hp nsx myself


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have to say, I did really like it in the flesh. It makes the old car look dated already.

The interior while not incredible did feel refreshing, although the MFD's cosmetic integration is poor and the switches on it as well as on the HVAC panel are totally outclassed by the german rivals.

They also persist in using that cheap shiny black plastic on the door handles and the air vent surrounds. I also believe that the new round vents are inferior in design, feel and quality to the old ones - step backwards there.

Overall, I think the price increase is very much justifiable at the 80/81.5/83 mark but they neglect to mention the additional £2000 for road tax and tracker.

What I don't get is that black leather is now of the premium package which is £1500 more than the recaro package. I can't quite make out why as the same amount of leather is used. The rear seats remain vinyl with no interest to them at all, and the side panels are still nasty exposed cheap plastic.

Still things I would fix.

Titanium exhaust is a nice touch, not obvious how the valve is driver actuated though - couldn't see an extra button. I do wonder if the Titanium will be wasted when people start decatting the Y-pipe.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

So the back seats and plastic panels are the same as came out in 2009 cars... Shame, tarting the rear would complete an interior "upgrade". 

The probably think that 90% of owners don't use the rear so why bother..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's exactly what the salesman said to me. 

Utter drivel. I don't walk on the ceiling of my house. I still expect it to look nice.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so I've only looked at the pictures but I was lucky to see some early sketches of the 2007 model concepts and visit the odd Nissan studio

Anyway, I sort of like the front but it does look like a Lexus RX from certain angles

the fact that they have made the "mouth" look more like the original and call it something Nissan design is funny

we all know it had 3 teams do the original and hence why it has never quite flowed. perhaps I should not say anything else

So who will be doing the first 2017 nose job for the CBA


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I've now spent some time with the car and agree with Adam. The back has been given no treatment at all. Mostly the new dash and trim is of a higher quality than the My16 backwards but none of the vents look good. Also the ergonomic position of the 3 magic buttons is a lot less in the MY17.

I think the exterior is much improved in the flesh with the exception of the fake air vents around the DRL and the DRL's themselves which look a bit Halfords.

I cannot see any logic in having an interior more than the Recaro one.

They should def have done more with the back and any "air vent" should indeed allow air - a plastic grid with a plastic backing does not - I am told this is pre-production so that may change.

Overall view is that the car as a whole is improved but they have missed some tricks and the interior finish on any premium German car is better.

The car does look a lot fresher and I was told the R36 is 2020 or 2021 - I dont think the current design has 5 more years of usage if they want to shift units.

The small performance changes are good but for most of us that would do a stage # they are academic.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> Titanium exhaust is a nice touch, not obvious how the valve is driver actuated though - couldn't see an extra button.


How ironic that I chose to take a photo of the one button I didn't recognise in the car to try to work out the symbol on it. I've just looked back at the photo to see the symbol is a picture of two exhaust pipes with a line through it.

Odd that when I asked the salesman how the exhaust is switched he said he didn't know, that the car was pre-production and that maybe it would be controlled through software.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> How ironic that I chose to take a photo of the one button I didn't recognise in the car to try to work out the symbol on it. I've just looked back at the photo to see the symbol is a picture of two exhaust pipes with a line through it.
> 
> Odd that when I asked the salesman how the exhaust is switched he said he didn't know, that the car was pre-production and that maybe it would be controlled through software.


u must have missed this, http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/4680394-post209.html shit video, but it shows where the exhaust switching button is.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

The actual exhaust valve seems strangely unbalanced, I posted a pic of it on page 1, it's on the rear left just before the tail pipe, so when open most of the flow and noise comes out of the left tail pipes (the new long rear silencer has a single left of centre entry). Maybe the rear bumper will now only get sooted up one side ha


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

2017 car does in my opinion make the existing car look somewhat outdated, both externally and internally. I may be wrong but I think if someone was to take a survey from people that do not currently own a GTR and ask them which car they preferred between the newer model and the older model, I think the result would be overwhelmingly for the newer car. Interestingly current GTR owners may prefer the older one. 

I feel that although Nissan could have made further improvements, most of them have been for the better. Judging by when the R36 may come out it seems there will be further tweaks in 2017, 2018, 2019 and possibly 2020.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait for an aftermarket MY2017 front end to come out in 2018. A 2009 car won't look very much different..


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

vxrcymru said:


> Wait for an aftermarket MY2017 front end to come out in 2018. A 2009 car won't look very much different..


Exactly what I thought. I'm sure Knight Racer will be selling all the skirts not long after the car is available :chuckle:

One of the things I like about GT-R's is that most of the cars are slightly different because they've been modified to each owners taste. Unfortunately there's so many bolt-ons on the MY2017 I think you'll need to remove some parts as it's a bit "over done" already. For me the Nismo design was extremely well thought out and a lot of the extras were good quality carbon that really gave the car a purposeful look. The MY2017 look is no more than a marketing exercise to boost sales and increase awareness during the time it takes to launch the R36.


----------



## 1mbrews8 (May 6, 2016)

In my opinion, I'd give it 3.5 out of 5

Likes:
Interior.... Except for steering wheel, esp the recarro, if a big upgrade
Exhaust looks nice with the grid around it
Middle of front looks fine. I like how the bring out the "outline piece" around the GTR
Wheels.. I like
New

Nopes:
Back "edges" and front edges. Way to long and straight.
The intentions that these cause is super distracting, for me, at least. Looks kinda CSV-ish?
The "fins" on the back sides of the car. That part is obviously similar to dba, but somehow, horribly different?
Steering wheel has too many buttons and looks fat.
Screen looks like it might come up from center? Nice throwback or outdated?
3 main GO ;0) buttons look strange to get to?
The angles above the exhaust look too thin now?

I'd rather have the looks of the dba or even my Cba honestly.

Thanks!


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

just got confirmation that I can finally see this car next week. In Maidstone if anyone wants to take a look on the 13th. Seems like im the last one


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

It's been said about many car face lifts but it looks like the Nissan A Team are busy working on the R36 and the B Team were tasked with this update.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Went to see it in the flesh today at Westover Nissan and thought it was stunning!
Never been a fan of it in the blue but it looked really nice. Really liked the interior and the wheels. 
Well done Nissan!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Found this on youtube, it's from Wessex Cribbs Causeway Bristol where I bought mine, this is the actual car I was given for 5 days while waiting for mine to arrive, at the end is a few shots of the MY17 which looks good in this video...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SKDNGobGik


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Haven's seen this mentioned (but haven't read all 16 pages)....

The Blue model that has been doing the rounds has a carbon fibre spoiler but this is not, currently, a UK option (the pre-production cars are to a generic European spec hence LHD).

I understand Dealers have been told to ask those viewing the Blue car whether they think the CF spoiler should be a UK option....


----------



## hamza_d (Aug 3, 2015)

Front end looks awesome.. I am sure once it is on the road the design will grow on everyone


----------

